# Ordering from Voxility?



## benrobson (Feb 24, 2015)

I remember reading somewhere (a while back) that they did not accept individual customers but you had to ask a reseller? How to reach them for DDoS? Tnx


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't heard they don't accept individual customers. Last I used them I simply registered an account on their site and got in contact with a salesperson there and everything was taken care of.

I'd say contact your assigned salesperson (you'll be assigned someone once you make an account). It's not bad at all. You can register a new account here: https://www.voxility.com/login#register-step1


----------



## Onra Host (Feb 25, 2015)

Just register an account there and you will be fine  

You'll even get your own account manager ...


----------



## rds100 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes you can register an account with them and then you will be able to see the prices and place orders. I don't think you will like the 1700 EUR MRC + some setup fee price though


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 26, 2015)

You can order no worries there. I went through with an order right up until paying and did not pay. I have been getting a couple of e-mails a month about it trying to sell me better deals and entice me into pulling the trigger.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 26, 2015)

I know @Francisco has, is getting or may get Voxility. May ping him for some details.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I know @Francisco has, is getting or may get Voxility. May ping him for some details.


We already have it in Las Vegas and we're working on getting it in the 2 other locations. You can ticket if you wish to buy an IP over there.

Fingers crossed we'll be able to bring the cost down to $3/month from the $6/month I'm currently projecting.

Francisco


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2015)

Francisco said:


> We already have it in Las Vegas and we're working on getting it in the 2 other locations. You can ticket if you wish to buy an IP over there.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll be able to bring the cost down to $3/month from the $6/month I'm currently projecting.
> ...



Ticketed in! 

Good to see some US Voxility offerings, so far I've found one other with a GRE to Spain (thanks Ginernet) 

Vox LA -> LV should be optimal for my dopey DNS cluster.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 27, 2015)

Kris said:


> Ticketed in!
> 
> Good to see some US Voxility offerings, so far I've found one other with a GRE to Spain (thanks Ginernet)
> 
> Vox LA -> LV should be optimal for my dopey DNS cluster.


Anycast it up!

Francisco


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Anycast it up!
> 
> 
> Francisco



Using only protected locations and IPs, spread across many services. I saw CloudNS go through rough times when I was with them until they got Voxility.

*I speak and breathe Anycast daily, but unless I have a DDoS protected location to fall back to (think prepend / pad 5-6x until it's not worthless unless others are shutdown) I don't use Anycast for my side endeavors. *

When you speak routing all day / optimizing routes via communities while still learning networking, good to have unicast to fall back to. After 5-10 catchpoint optimizations daily, I'd rather just add an additional A record  :lol:

Again, good to see Voxility in the US


----------



## Francisco (Feb 27, 2015)

Kris said:


> Using only protected locations and IPs, spread across many services. I saw CloudNS go through rough times when I was with them until they got Voxility.
> 
> *I speak and breathe Anycast daily, but unless I have a DDoS protected location to fall back to (think prepend / pad 5-6x until it's not worthless unless others are shutdown) I don't use Anycast for my side endeavors. *
> 
> ...


Soooo.... anycast it when we got filtering in all 3 POP's?  You did see we rolled out anycast a few months ago right?

Francisco


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Soooo.... anycast it when we got filtering in all 3 POP's?  You did see we rolled out anycast a few months ago right?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Bingo.

I use Anycast responsibility  

Due to your setup it's all 3 or no go. When you have Vox across the board / won't curse my name if I get hit on Anycast, I'll be the first to sign up.

Would I love to make this an Anycast deployment?  *Of course. *

If someone slaps it with an attack (highest so far was 35 Gbps) I don't want that directed partially at a non protected location due to Anycast. 

I noticed you rolled out Anycast, let me know an IP you're using - interested in terms of routing / what upstream communities you're using to wrangle traffic and keep it in region. At the same time I have my own ASN and BGP direct from my company so.... I'd best learn Quagga there! You know I'd be using yours already otherwise.  :wub:


----------



## rds100 (Feb 27, 2015)

@Francisco when do you expect to have it in NL?


----------



## Francisco (Feb 27, 2015)

rds100 said:


> @Francisco when do you expect to have it in NL?


Nothing in stone, but it'll be in the next couple months if we do it.

We'll likely have voxility coming in from Frankfurt if we go forward.

Francisco


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 28, 2015)

It does seem they are ready wheel and deal on prices if it seems that you will order multiple servers. So those that plan on having multiple servers make sure you try


----------



## benrobson (Mar 3, 2015)

Ths, guys. followed the steps and ended up with my own account manager @Voxility. I am currently discussing for a DDoS Protected server in LA. For anycast, you just announce the same IPs in multiple locations, right? I am considering a second server in Washington DC in 3-6 months


----------



## William (Mar 3, 2015)

Anycast does not work that simple....


----------



## Kruno (Mar 3, 2015)

benrobson said:


> Ths, guys. followed the steps and ended up with my own account manager @Voxility. I am currently discussing for a DDoS Protected server in LA. For anycast, you just announce the same IPs in multiple locations, right? I am considering a second server in Washington DC in 3-6 months


Voxility doesn't offer both BGP session and DDoS protection on the same server. You can only have one of those per server.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 3, 2015)

William said:


> Anycast does not work that simple....


That's what I always love about pushing features. The amount of people that randomly try to integrate it w/o any sort of understanding *always* amazes me. It isn't easy since you need to deal with brownouts and the likes.



Kruno said:


> Voxility doesn't offer both BGP session and DDoS protection on the same server. You can only have one of those per server.


Correct, since that would be an easy way for people to scoff the $2500/m cost they charge per location. They're smart, any sort of angle you might be trying to think of to get around paying full price has already been haggled before and turned down. Your best bet is to see if your account rep is open to bartering on price if that's your biggest issue.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Mar 19, 2015)

rds100 said:


> @Francisco when do you expect to have it in NL?


FYI, I expect to have Vox turned up in the other 2 locations in the next day or so.

Staminus will be phased out, Vox will take over, pricing stays at $3/month so enjoy the 4x - 5x bump in protection at no additional cost 

I just need to finalize the RADB entries with Vox.

Francisco


----------



## rds100 (Mar 19, 2015)

Meanwhile Staminus seems to have improved in NL lately. I am monitoring some IPs (smokeping) and no longer see such packet loss and latency as before. They seem to have added a lot of Telia capacity, was mostly Tinet before.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 19, 2015)

Francisco said:


> FYI, I expect to have Vox turned up in the other 2 locations in the next day or so.
> 
> 
> Staminus will be phased out, Vox will take over, pricing stays at $3/month so enjoy the 4x - 5x bump in protection at no additional cost
> ...


100Gbps Vox filtering for $3/mo?

Dayum son.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 19, 2015)

Francisco said:


> FYI, I expect to have Vox turned up in the other 2 locations in the next day or so.
> 
> 
> Staminus will be phased out, Vox will take over, pricing stays at $3/month so enjoy the 4x - 5x bump in protection at no additional cost
> ...


Well, I'll be grabbing a few machines for sure then.


----------

